# Where to get a lip spoiler



## brandon88 (Oct 19, 2007)

I've been looking at this Z, but it doesn't have the lip spoiler on it. Does anyone know where I could get one of these? It doesn't have to be painted, I have access to a body shop.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Nismo has one...


----------

